# Akku - Tester



## Gilden-Harry (28. März 2011)

Hallo
Wer kann mir einen Batterietester für mein 
Echolot - Akku (12V / 7,2 AH ) empfehlen
Das Gerät sollte einfach zu bedienen sein. Ich
freue mich über jeden Tipp, da meine Kenntnisse sehr geringfügig sind.
Schon mal schönen Dank im voraus
Es grüßt euch Gilden-Harry ;+


----------



## flor61 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Akku - Tester*

Was willst Du am Akku testen. Ob er voll ist, ob er defekt ist?
Wenn er leer ist, brauchst Du keinen Tester. Entscheidend ist, ob er noch die volle Kapazität hat. Soll heißen, bringt er noch die Strommenge, die der Hersteller angibt? Um das festzustellen, mußt Du den Akku selber testen. Das machst Du am besten mit einer Auto-Glühlampe, z.B. 5Watt. Jetzt wird es physikalisch. Du solltest nie mehr als 2/3 aus dem Akku ziehen, also ca. 5Ah. Das heißt, wenn die 5Watt-Lampe nach 10h noch gleich hell ist, ist der Akku o.k. Wenn nicht, mach Dir Gedanken, ob er Dir auf dem Wasser trotzdem noch reicht. Du mußt auch abgleichen, wieviel Ampere zieht Dein Echolot und wielange mußte es theo-praktisch bei Deinem Akku arbeiten.
Also bissel Mathe und Physik. Wenn Du nicht weiterkommst, hier melden. Habe das Zeugs studiert.

Petri


----------



## Gilden-Harry (28. März 2011)

*AW: Akku - Tester*

Vielen Dank für den guten Tip flor61
Ich wollte eigentlich nur vor dem Angeln die Kapazität testen , weil ich mir nicht sicher bin ob es gut ist einen noch halbvollen Akku aufzuladen.
Gruß Gilden-Harry


----------



## flor61 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Akku - Tester*



Gilden-Harry schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für den guten Tip flor61
> Ich wollte eigentlich nur vor dem Angeln die Kapazität testen , weil ich mir nicht sicher bin ob es gut ist einen noch halbvollen Akku aufzuladen.
> Gruß Gilden-Harry


Du kannst ihn immer laden, nur nicht überladen. Ich weiß nicht, ob Dein Ladegerät den Ladestrom automatisch auf Erhaltung fährt, wenn der Akku voll ist. Ansonsten mußt Du nach Gefühl laden. Noch halb voll, nur halbe Ladezeit. Wenn Du das verpasst, steht einer "Überladung" nichts im Wege.
Viel Erfolg

Petri


----------



## Tipp (28. März 2011)

*AW: Akku - Tester*

Ich hatte mal gehört, dass es bei Akkus zu einem memoryeffect kommen kann wenn man sie nie ganz ausnutzt und bei halber Kapazität wieder aufläd und dass es quasi wirklich besser wäre sie vollständig zu entladen, selbst wenn man im Ladegerät einen Überladungsschutz hat.
Hat man mir da Quatsch erzählt?


----------



## flor61 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Akku - Tester*



Tipp schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal gehört, dass es bei Akkus zu einem memoryeffect kommen kann wenn man sie nie ganz ausnutzt und bei halber Kapazität wieder aufläd und dass es quasi wirklich besser wäre sie vollständig zu entladen, selbst wenn man im Ladegerät einen Überladungsschutz hat.
> Hat man mir da Quatsch erzählt?



Grundsätzlich nicht.
Wird er immer nur Teilbelastet, dann tritt dieser Fall ein. Es ist immer grundsätzlixh besser, den Akku komplett arbeiten zu lassen. Genau aus diesem Grund ist es auch beim Auto besser, einen kleineren Akku einzubauen. Weil der besser ausgelastet wird, hält der auch länger. Das sagt Dir aber keiner, weil das bringt keinen Umsatz |supergri
Wenn Du diese Teilladung nicht zur Regel machst, dann merkt sich das kein Akku.

Petri


----------



## Tipp (28. März 2011)

*AW: Akku - Tester*



flor61 schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich nicht.
> Wird er immer nur Teilbelastet, dann tritt dieser Fall ein. Es ist immer grundsätzlixh besser, den Akku komplett arbeiten zu lassen. Genau aus diesem Grund ist es auch beim Auto besser, einen kleineren Akku einzubauen. Weil der besser ausgelastet wird, hält der auch länger. Das sagt Dir aber keiner, weil das bringt keinen Umsatz |supergri
> Wenn Du diese Teilladung nicht zur Regel machst, dann merkt sich das kein Akku.
> 
> Petri



Ok, also grundsätzlich nicht all zu übel, aber man sollte es halt nicht zur Regel werden lassen.
Danke


----------



## Gilden-Harry (29. März 2011)

*AW: Akku - Tester*

Erst mal Danke für die Tips.
Mein Angelfreund hat mir einen kleineren Akku
geschenkt  (12V / 5,2 Ah).
Jetzt meine Frage : Kann ich den Akku auch mit
dem gleichen Ladegerät betreiben das im Lieferumfang für den größeren (12V / 7,2 Ah)
dabei war ?
Das Ladegerät Multipower DL 12 - 0.6 hat folgende Werte :
230 V 
50 Hz
17 W
600 mA
Danke Gilden-Harry


----------



## flor61 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Akku - Tester*



Gilden-Harry schrieb:


> Erst mal Danke für die Tips.
> Mein Angelfreund hat mir einen kleineren Akku
> geschenkt  (12V / 5,2 Ah).
> Jetzt meine Frage : Kann ich den Akku auch mit
> ...


Ja geht. Du mußt aber bedenken, daß der kleine Akku schneller voll ist als der große. Also rechnen. 5,2 Ah durch 0,6A macht ca 8 Stunden. Dann sollte der Akku frühestens voll sein.
Danach solltest Du im Betrieb testen, ob er wirklich voll war.
Wenn noch Fragen, immer zu.

Petri


----------



## Gilden-Harry (29. März 2011)

*AW: Akku - Tester*

Vorerst schönen Dank flor61
Ich werde deine Tips befolgen bei weiteren Fragen melde ich mich.
Gilden-Harry #h


----------

